# Plan to buy M&P .40



## Sanitariumite (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking to get myself a gun for both recreational range shooting, and home protection. With everything I've heard of S&W's legendary customer service, I think I've decided to go with the M&P .40 as my first gun. I was wondering if there are any newbie cautions to beware of with this particular gun, or if I should maybe look for another make/manufacturer? I'm also wondering what sort of options there are as far as suppressors/compensators for the M&P .40. I think it'd be pretty cool to have a silencer, and I've heard that compensators can greatly improve accuracy. Any advice would be greatly helpful/appreciated.
Thanks
Adam


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The M&P's are good pistols. I have an M&P9 and M&P40. I have several thousand rounds through both and they just keep booming on. There are not many options available yet so don't count on adding a can very soon unless you have some custom work done. A lot of people shoot low left at first but it is normaly the shooter not the pistol. Look in on http://mp-pistol.com/boards/portal.php to get lots of details. You will see a number of complaints but just remember they are from a small portion of M&P owners. S&W has been handeling problems rapidly and if one exists they typicaly send a shipping lable so you don't have to front shipping costs. You aren't going to have any problems though.

Enjoy your new toy.

:smt1099


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, and just to make sure. I don't have to have any affiliation with the Military or Police to be eligible for this gun do I? It was just designed with them in mind right? Thanks again,
Adam


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> Oh, and just to make sure. I don't have to have any affiliation with the Military or Police to be eligible for this gun do I? It was just designed with them in mind right? Thanks again,
> Adam


No, they even sell to Old Fat guy's.:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

Hold the Springfield XD40, you wont be disapointed.


----------



## Thek9 (May 9, 2007)

I don't mean this to be misunderstood. All hand guns can be very dangerous to others and one's self. Please get proper instructions at your local range. These semi automatics are not beginner weapons . They are designed with some specifications that can have deadly consequences in the untrained hands . The M&P is a excellent weapon and provide you with years and years of a safer home and fun shooting.


T-Out


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 11, 2007)

Thek9 said:


> I don't mean this to be misunderstood. All hand guns can be very dangerous to others and one's self. Please get proper instructions at your local range. These semi automatics are not beginner weapons . They are designed with some specifications that can have deadly consequences in the untrained hands . The M&P is a excellent weapon and provide you with years and years of a safer home and fun shooting.
> 
> T-Out


 No offense taken. I appreciate the warning, and I intend to learn as much as I can about this gun before I buy it, and everything there is to know about it as soon as I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Effyouess (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a MP9 full size and don't regret the purchase one bit. One piece of advice, check (wiggle) the front sight in the dovetail before purchase. Mine was loose, ie: it slid from side to side. Other than that, I have 2500 rounds through it with no problems and it still looks new.

Ciao,
Effy


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

No complaints with my M&P .40 full size. One day I'd like to get the .40compact.


----------

